

Fires in Flint MI since public safety layoffs - wyclif
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=105386676999504402470.000482f87d58d424f4a5f

======
j0
why not have a volunteer fire department? these are quite popular in NY/NJ/CT.

